# Look what I get to tear into!



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Not one, but two Metanium HG! I feel like a kid at Christmas


----------



## GoneYakn (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice I saw those at FTU today, they look awesome!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Do they sell em new at fyi.Dip they will be better than new when your done.


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

sweet let us know how it goes...i just order the metanium xg model and it should be in soon.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey Dipsay, How about a tutorial with some tips on what to look for. Tore my HG and XG down and was impressed with their simple, but rugged construction.

Let us know.PLEASE !!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Man, I got to check one out in Sarge's rod shop and I really want one!!!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice reels Dip. Might make me sale off a few Core's to buy more of these reels. I was going to get one of the new Chronarch's, but with the problems with the spools on those, it's looking more like another Metanium for me.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Dip,

So what did you think of the JDM Metanium XG reels after getting to tear them down and then put back together again? Easy to work on like older Shimano's or a little more involved? 

I bought one (HG model), but it has not made it out to the water yet :headknock. With the reel being MG, going to do a little preventative saltwater maintenance on it before it hits the water. 

Do you still have any of the can of T-9 Boeshield left?

TIA Dip :cheers:.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Speckled said:


> Dip,
> 
> So what did you think of the JDM Metanium XG reels after getting to tear them down and then put back together again? Easy to work on like older Shimano's or a little more involved?
> 
> ...


 I'll get back with ya later on this week with a pict of the reels torn down and some differences that I found. These reels were NIB and they just wanted them tuned up w new drags. Got the drags on order cuz THEY ARE HUGE! LOL Hard to believe that that big of a gear got crammed into that reel..Very impressed. The drag in that HG is a little bit bigger than the one that goes in a CU300! I've got to go out of town for a couple of days for a meeting. I will say that I was VERY IMPRESSED with the design of the reel mechanically. I'll get back with ya brotha, just been a busy week with work, CCA meetings, reel repairs, family etc..Laters all!..>Dip:brew2:


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry I was so late on this but I finally found time to sit down and post up some picts. Attached are picts of the main gear, pinion, SVS braking system. Drive shaft where there is a hole through( this is where there is a spring with two pins on either end that "snap" the idle gear into place) and an exploded view of the reel. A real treasure to get to work on. I especially like the extra bearing on the end of the pinion gear. It is one more bearing to manage but it keeps the pinion gear and spool shaft more in allignment..Dip


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

You are aware that the spring on the drive shaft where the idle gear fits, is to avoid damaging the level wind should there be an obstruction. It is a great idea.

Thanks for posting the photos. Still trying to work out how to remove the Anti Reverse Bearing.............any suggestions ?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah it took me a minuite to try and figure out why they did that. But once I started looking at the mechanics of it I was like "AH!" Pretty cool indeed. As far as the roller bearing, I didnt have to take that out on either one. The reels were NIB and hadn't been fished with. The customer wanted em tuned up.


----------

